

Show HN:  U.S. tax info for nonresident freelancers - philiphodgen
http://freelancetax.com/book/
OK.  This was inspired by email correspondence with an HN reader.  I&#x27;m embarrassed about it so it must be the right time to throw it out there.  :-)<p>This is all about brains across borders:  someone sitting in one country does work for someone who is in another country.  What are the tax problems?<p>I&#x27;m an international tax lawyer.  It&#x27;s hard (and expensive) to get information about U.S. tax law in international transactions.<p>I wrote a quick ebook aimed at a specific type of person, with the idea of answering the U.S. tax questions he&#x2F;she might have.<p>The target reader I had in my head:  a web developer sitting at a computer in Nicaragua (hi M. D.!) building websites for U.S. customers.  All of the work is done outside the United States.<p>Please look and tell me questions I missed.  Or tell me questions you have, even without reading the book!  I will try to answer as best I can.  This will also help me with improving the book.<p>Oh.  I&#x27;m trying to decide which domain name to use.  What do you like:<p>- freelancetax.com<p>- brainsacrossborders.com<p>Thanks,<p>Phil.
======
peachepe
Why the down voting?

